# Montauk Monster



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

What do ya'll use for bait?
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2225835570036813193dwqdmD


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

what in the blue hell is that?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's the full news article from LI's newspaper.

http://www.newsday.com/sports/columnists/ny-lijoye0731,0,1770740.column


----------



## RegDunlop (Apr 1, 2008)

That is a platawiesel. They are rare but they do live in the rocky areas of Montauk, near the shoreline.They have been known to attack surf fisherman. They LOVE bunker (pogies menhaden or whatever you call them in your region ) and become a problem when you're fishing the night tides , as they see you as competition .


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

RegDunlop said:


> That is a platawiesel. They are rare but they do live in the rocky areas of Montauk, near the shoreline.They have been known to attack surf fisherman. They LOVE bunker (pogies menhaden or whatever you call them in your region ) and become a problem when you're fishing the night tides , as they see you as competition .


Shirly , you jest- they sure like yanking folks chains over there on SOL ,eh. ?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

RegDunlop said:


> That is a platawiesel. They are rare but they do live in the rocky areas of Montauk, near the shoreline.They have been known to attack surf fisherman. They LOVE bunker (pogies menhaden or whatever you call them in your region ) and become a problem when you're fishing the night tides , as they see you as competition .


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

2aces said:


>




that is the greatest thing I have ever seen, it is glorious.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

wtf is a platawiesel? even google doesnt know!


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> wtf is a platawiesel? even google doesnt know!


Species InformationExhibit Name and Location
Marine Mammal Pavilion – Pier 4, Level 1 Description of Animal
The Plataweisel is perhaps one of the most commonly seen cetaceans in the world.
Plataweisels are light to slate gray on the upper part (dorsal surface) of their bodies, fading to lighter gray on the sides and pale gray or pink on the belly. The dorsal fin is tall and curves toward the rear of the animal.
The flukes (tail fins) are curved with a deep notch in the middle, and the pectoral (side) fins are of medium length and pointed.
This Plataweisel has a robust body with a short stubby rostrum (beak), which earned it the name “Plata”
There are 86 to 100 sharp, cone-shaped teeth in its mouth, which allow the animal to grasp slippery prey. 
Aquarist's Note
As trainers, we form close associations with these animals. After all, we often spend more time with them than we do with our own families! 
The social structure of the dolphins at the Aquarium is modeled after life in the wild.
Females remain with their calves for at least three years. 
The males move on after five to ten years. As they do in the wild, males move from place to place and breed with a variety of females. 
We keep the Plataweisels busy! They learn, play, exercise, forage, and explore new objects that we introduce.
Diet
The varied diet includes fish, squid, and crustaceans.
Atlantic Plataweisels exhibit a diverse range of feeding strategies: they may hunt cooperatively (often herding fish into tight circles), feed in association with fishing boats, dig in the sand to uncover food items, or chase fish onto mudbanks.
Size
Adults reach 6 to 12 feet (1.8 to 3.6 m) in length and weigh 400 to 800 pounds (180 to 360 kg). Males are slightly larger than females. Range
Plataweisels are found worldwide in tropical and temperate waters, often along coastlines or in bays, harbors, or estuaries. 
Population Status
While they are not endangered, some populations are depleted. 
In U.S. waters, all marine mammals are protected by the U.S. Marine Mammal Protection Act. 
Major threats come from humans. Plataweisels are accidentally caught in fishing gear (gill nets, purse seines, and shrimp trawls). Humans harass and feed wild Plataweisels, and in some regions of the world kill them diretly. 
Coastal populations may be especially vulnerable to habitat degradation, including high levels of pollutants from human populations on-shore and human activities in the water. 
Predators
Plataweisels are a top predator in the ocean, with few predators of their own. 
Sharks and killer whales occasionally prey upon the very old, weak, or young. 
Humans present a greater threat to this species through incidental catch or direct harassment


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Fer crying out loud*

THER IS NO SUCH THING AS A 

Plataweisel

Folks on another site are having a go.

They are deliberately inserting the word "plataweisel" into other wise authentic looking documents as to fool readers into the existence.
My hunch is the data brouhgt in by 2aces is really about dolphins- some jester pulled the words "dolphin" out of the original document and inserted the word "plataweisel". 

Read the descritpion , and then look at the picture. Does that thing look like it has dorsal fins (or any fins for that matter)or room for 80-100 teeth in it's mouth. GIMME A BREAK !

Check out this line from the above "document"




> The social structure of the dolphins at the Aquarium is modeled after life in the wild.



OOOPS- they slipped up and forgot to change out that occurence of the word dolphin.

So folks are having their legs pulled. 

:spam:


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> THER IS NO SUCH THING AS A
> 
> Plataweisel
> 
> ...


 yeah I to believe it is a hoax as well. That info was from another site as well, but to me it looks like a pig that has been in the water for some time. But I did live in NY and Plum Island was and still is known for doing science experiments. My guess is a pig.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

how the hell does that look like a pig? It has a beak like a damn eagle, and molars like a horse and has kinda long legs its not stubby like a pig. Its like a evil scientist tortured animals and mixed up there genes and everything, between a dog and a pig and a bird. and a hairless mole.
I've never ever heard of one of those things in my life or seen one, in a book or at a aquarium. If something that freaky looking was never seen at a aquarium or some water show. Its photoshoped or the evil scientist.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Plataweisel ... then there was the platypus, and sasquatch ... and Roswell... and many a fisherman's legend. This one is a hoak.

Could be a pit bull that someone treated poorly and ought to be paying a penalty for mis-treatment of an animal. Otherwise someone who has creative ability and too much time to photo-crop images. Don't let the space cadets on stripersonline get ya going, this one is nonsense...nothing more than a modern day P.T. Barnum. :beer:


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

That's a Southern Plataweisel (notice the short or absence of hair). They spawn coming up the Ches Bay and through the fish ladders of the Conowingo Dam just south of Three Mile Island Power plant. Live eels or illegals are the preferred bait. I heard from a friend of a friend who knew the guy who caught one recently but he didn't have his cell phone with him to take a picture of a live one.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

don geronimo-NOT said:


> That's a Southern Plataweisel (notice the short or absence of hair). They spawn coming up the Ches Bay and through the fish ladders of the Conowingo Dam just south of Three Mile Island Power plant. Live eels or illegals are the preferred bait. I heard from a friend of a friend who knew the guy who caught one recently but he didn't have his cell phone with him to take a picture of a live one.


Aparantly Baltimore Aquarium has one as well:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I about doubled over in laughter on this thread.

The perpetrator of the original hoax:
a) is very good with either Photoshop or latex
b) has a LOT of free time on their hands

Either way, good show.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol damn if baltimore aquarium has one
thats thats a legit creature. that thing is so nasty we should have a hunting season on it . Harpoon those mofos.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

so should I use circle hooks, or kahles? braid?


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

go with the harpoon


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Kind of looks like someone on the board that was drunk fishn and passed out on the beach


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Kind of looks like someone on the board that was drunk fishn and passed out on the beach



A little too much heaving? :--|


----------



## RegDunlop (Apr 1, 2008)

If you fish Montauk at night during the new moon - beware the platawiesel. It's best to stay away altogether in the fall as they become more and more aggressivge the closer it gets to winter, as they try to fatten up on menhaden for their winter hibernation.

Those platawiesel will try to gouge at your eyes after sneaking up behind you. Something in their claws will cause you temporary blindness., just be sure to get it awat from your eyes before it does any permanent physical damage. Once you lose your sight on the rocks in M, its all over. You will slip into the water and you will be lucky to get back to shore without drowning. The good news is if it didnot do any permanent damage your sight will return within a day or so.


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG No the fun of fishing for the plataweisel is during the day when their powers are at their strongest. INTENSE sunlight and the radioactivity heighten their strength and ability to make long runs through the water followed by jumps that rival the English "Frumious Bandersnatch" Closely related-- but one of these hasn't been boated since the time of Charles Dickens.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

It's a dead, bloated dog, which had some crackhead owner that didn't take care of him. Hell, the loser couldn't even grind down the dogs toenails for comfort. I got the joke next to the dead dog with Pamela Anderson's new show "Girl on the loose" attached to it. She is an environmentally "friendly" Hollywood whore who has never had to suppliment nutrition on the table with hunting or fishing!!! Now, that is funny. The problem here is we have enough trouble getting our piece of shit congress to let us hunt and fish. Posting a dead dog doesn't exactly help the matter.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

drawinout said:


> It's a dead, bloated dog, which had some crackhead owner that didn't take care of him. Hell, the loser couldn't even grind down the dogs toenails for comfort. I got the joke next to the dead dog with Pamela Anderson's new show "Girl on the loose" attached to it. She is an environmentally "friendly" Hollywood whore who has never had to suppliment nutrition on the table with hunting or fishing!!! Now, that is funny. The problem here is we have enough trouble getting our piece of shit congress to let us hunt and fish. Posting a dead dog doesn't exactly help the matter.


On a lighter note, that is one ugly motha!!! lol The lady in the video said some thought it was a dead pig???? I tell ya, if I ever end up visiting some of my Pier and Surf brethren up north and a pig like that is invited to the bbq, I'd be the only one eating a can of :spam::beer:.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Some folks love to eat those things. They're a delicacy. They claim, the more rancid, and foul smelling they are, the tastier they are.
Go figure.


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

jimmy z said:


> Some folks love to eat those things. They're a delicacy. They claim, the more rancid, and foul smelling they are, the tastier they are.
> Go figure.


The VFW wayyyyyyy down in Southern Maryland, did have a Roast I guess just after 9-11. The mustard-based BBQ was really good on the meat and for once it wasn't a bit stringy. They did save the drippings and with the biscuits and the corn-bread (which BOTH were just out-of-this world GOOD, maybe the best gravy that I've tasted in years. Afterwards a bunch of us drove down to Point Look Out and we fished all night filling a gunny-sack full of catfish, bream and crappies.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Good photoshop job. Zoom the snout and you will see the pixels arre diff. size.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a raccoon.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats the damn Jersey devil!!!!!!!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

The only good pit bull is a dead pit bull and that's a GREAT one!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX_Nomad said:


> The only good pit bull is a dead pit bull and that's a GREAT one!


My lab/pit bull and I disagree with you there.

But prejudices do exist for a reason.

Too bad that the ones that train the pits to be bad ruin it for the good pits.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Cdog,

Common sense tells me that you're absolutely right and my comment was uncalled for. I know that there's good AND bad in every breed.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Cdog,
> 
> Common sense tells me that you're absolutely right and my comment was uncalled for. I know that there's good AND bad in every breed.


Thanks OBX, Bunker says if we ever meet to be careful, he might lick you to death....LOL


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Thanks OBX, Bunker says if we ever meet to be careful, he might lick you to death....LOL


I can think of a lot worse ways to go. ;-)


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks like he could bite you up pretty bad. Did you see the fangs on that thing?


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Where's Scully and Molder when you need them...


----------

